# bionic update getting released soon droid life



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

read on Droid life that the update for bionic is coming within weeks
so if were rooted with forever root what does that do I know it should not change
but is there a possiblity for ditto break root


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> read on Droid life that the update for bionic is coming within weeks
> so if were rooted with forever root what does that do I know it should not change
> but is there a possiblity for ditto break root


1. give devs time to get a dump of update and hope for some magic.
2. flash said magic.
3. donate.

If anyone is in hurry theu can skip ahead to step 3.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

droid-life seems to flood their page with rumors in an effort to be right with one of those rumors. (look at the nexus release date rumors for example). I'd put money on it that we won't see this update in December. We might see the droid 4 before the update. Thanks for relaying the info though.


----------



## bionicmonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

I want this fix but I want root so much more I really hope it can be rooted


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

bionicmonkey said:


> I want this fix but I want root so much more I really hope it can be rooted


If it's the same as the leak it has already been rooted.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

The pdf on the official verizon site says the official update is to 5.5.893.

This means most of us here are actually ahead of the curve anyway fwiw.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> 1. give devs time to get a dump of update and hope for some magic.
> 2. flash said magic.
> 3. donate.
> 
> If anyone is in hurry theu can skip ahead to step 3.


HOW TRUE YOU ARE! Didn't anyone see when we were saying we've never missed an update? rooted, rom'd, dead, your still gonna get the update one way or another!!!


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> The pdf on the official verizon site says the official update is to 5.5.893.
> 
> This means most of us here are actually ahead of the curve anyway fwiw.
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


That's crazy considering we have builds after that one


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Kind of makes sense, we know vz makes them go through buttloads of testing before approving.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

so where's the leaked rooted version


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> The pdf on the official verizon site says the official update is to 5.5.893.
> 
> This means most of us here are actually ahead of the curve anyway fwiw.
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


Can you send the link to said PDF?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Can you send the link to said PDF?


It's right on droid-life. Here anyway, im on my phone so only the mobile view is coming up: http://m-support.verizonwireless.com/system_update/droid_bionic.html

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> It's right on droid-life. Here anyway, im on my phone so only the mobile view is coming up: http://m-support.verizonwireless.com/system_update/droid_bionic.html
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


Thanks much. Its nice to know the official build number. I never had an issue installing 893 via stock recovery so that must indicate that my kernel version is ok. I may revert all the way back and test it out. Although im running R3BLURR3D currently which is based on 893 so maybe its confirmed as is that im not off the upgrade path, hm...decisions decisions lol


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> That's crazy considering we have builds after that one


Higher version number does not automatically mean it's newer.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Higher version number does not automatically mean it's newer.


True. I remember a .993 or something like that


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> True. I remember a .993 or something like that


999 I believe.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> 999 I believe.


that's Herman cane lol


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> that's Herman cane lol


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

So does anybody know what the latest baseband is?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> It's right on droid-life. Here anyway, im on my phone so only the mobile view is coming up: http://m-support.ver...oid_bionic.html
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


weird considering that was one of the first leaks people were getting and the latest was 5.8.894, i know numbers dont mean its newer, however it was the latest update leaked/released.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> weird considering that was one of the first leaks people were getting and the latest was 5.8.894, i know numbers dont mean its newer, however it was the latest update leaked/released.


That'd what I thought.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

5.5.893 goes to cheesecake, moto spends a month testing, vzw spends a month testing, finally it gets approved for public release. Would explain why we can have later builds that are ahead of it.

I'm just making educated guesses, of course, no claim to know anything. But I'd wager the 5.5.893 being pushed out soon is the same we had months ago. When it's out we can compare baseband and kernal numbers to stock folk who update, again I bet we'll have the same or be ahead.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> 5.5.893 goes to cheesecake, moto spends a month testing, vzw spends a month testing, finally it gets approved for public release. Would explain why we can have later builds that are ahead of it.
> 
> I'm just making educated guesses, of course, no claim to know anything. But I'd wager the 5.5.893 being pushed out soon is the same we had months ago. When it's out we can compare baseband and kernal numbers to stock folk who update, again I bet we'll have the same or be ahead.
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


Yeah. Its just ridiculous we waited for months for a update u know? Oh well . Nothing we can do about it


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Yeah. Its just ridiculous we waited for months for a update u know? Oh well . Nothing we can do about it


Haha no, we didn't, we jumped on it early silly









Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Haha no, we didn't, we jumped on it early silly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I mean the "official" lol


----------



## rduckwor (Nov 23, 2011)

File sizes of the leaked and official OTA are reported to be that same. Leads me to believe that 5.5.893 was/is the real deal.

Based on what is out there in the wild, likely to see incremental further OTA's?

RMD


----------



## ryanwv24 (Jun 7, 2011)

got this email last night








Motorola Support Forums ✆ [email protected] to Motorola 
show details 1:03 AM (7 hours ago) 
Hi.

Sorry for the long delay, but we're ready at last to start our Bionic soak test. We will begin pushing the update to your Bionic tomorrow afternoon and we'll ask for your feedback tomorrow and through the weekend.

Please provide your feedback only on the private community we've set up here, and on the survey I will send out on Sunday. There are threads there for any type of update failure and threads for feedback on different topics.

Please do not send me PMs or emails at this address. The only exception is if you cannot get into the private community -- in that case, write me here and please include your forums user name.

This project is confidential; please do not post about it on public sites. Your regular posting permissions will be temporarily disabled during the soak but we'll restore them after the soak is complete.

Thanks for your patience and for taking part!

Regards,

- Matt
Motorola Owners' Forum
Motorola Feedback Network


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

"Your regular posting permissions will be temporarily disabled"?? Wtf?? 
What are they scared of???


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

ryanwv24 said:


> got this email last night
> 
> This project is confidential; please do not post about it on public sites. Your regular posting permissions will be temporarily disabled during the soak but we'll restore them after the soak is complete
> Motorola Feedback Network


Lolol


----------



## ryanwv24 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi. Thanks for agreeing to provide feedback on this latest software. I know you have other demands on your time and we appreciate that you take the time when you can to give us your views.

Starting tomorrow at around noon ET, you will get the update pushed to your phone. You will likely see comments on the public forums from owners who receive the update but are not providing feedback here, where we want your input. We will block your ability to post in the public community, but you will get it back in a day or so. *And please remember that this project is confidential*.

I want to make a few things clear so we don't have misunderstandings later:
*We're testing final software*. A group of some thousands of Droid Bionic owners will receive the software upgrade. Then, we wait for a short period -- generally two days but since we're going into the weekend we'll get extra time -- to see what happens. But only a portion of that group is made up of owners like you, from the Motorola Feedback Network. It's your feedback that we rely on in evaluting if our software is ready.
*Unless there is some extremely serious issue, we will very likely release this software.* We have several goals in this effort. First, to make sure something big doesn't show up with thousands of testers that didn't show up with dozens and scores. Second, we get a sense of what you like, don't like, need help with, etc., so we're prepared for when all the owners are upgraded. And we also capture issues that we may need to address in the future. Certainly if there is anything big, we go back and fix it before we launch. It's rare, but it's happened before.

We'll be watching your feedback closely to make sure that no significant issues threaten the full rollout to all Droid Bionic owners.

To help us get your feedback in the most efficient manner, please follow a few guidelines.

If you have an issue updating, please let me know by posting that information on one of the threads provided -- one for rooted phones and one for phones that were never rooted -- along with your MEID. Please provide all the requested information if you post in that thread. Note that you should not post until Saturday morning since it can take time for the update to be sent to everyone.
We know that some people root their phones. Please disclose that when posting if you're unable to upgrade. It really helps us understand what's happening.
Please keep issues threads -- already defined and waiting for you -- devoted to issues. Keep sidebar comments to a minimum on those threads.
Don't post "I have no problems with X, Y or Z!" comments on an issue thread if you have no issues. Only post issues.
Don't post "I can't believe this made it through the quality control" and other opinions that are not solution recommendations. It just adds clutter and takes us longer to review the thread. Please leave your general issues with Motorola, Google or Verizon at the door.
Please DO help one another and post suggestions for solving issues.
Don't worry, there are threads for non-issue discussion and general interaction. We will read those too, but it helps to have the issue threads clean.

I will send an online survey to all Motorola Feedback Network participants, probably Sunday night. Please respond to that survey immediately.

I have some other committments this weekend -- just like you







-- but I will be around as much as possible. I have help though, and we'll be reading your comments and will ask questions and provide help and support as needed.

Thanks again.

- Matt
forums manager


----------



## ryanwv24 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Software Update for the DROID BIONIC by Motorola* (Draft notes)

*Introduction *
We are pleased to announce the new software update for DROID BIONIC by Motorola. The software update (Version 5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US) includes numerous fixes and enhancements.

For more information on Motorola updates and product support, visit us at www.motorola.com/mydroidbionic

*Who Can Use This Release *
ALL DROID BIONIC by Motorola users

*Enhancements and Fixes:*
Data
Increased stability of data connection.
Improved transition between Wi-Fi to 4G to reduce lock ups.
Increased the number of devices supported by mobile hotspot to 8.
"Data Roaming" pop-up message will now display once when roaming in CDMA internationally.

4G LTE SIM Card
Improved activation speed of a new SIM card.
Improved ability, after changing SIM cards, to successfully log into social networking accounts and receive over the air software upgrades.

Headsets and Bluetooth®
Eliminated the high pitched tone sometimes heard when using a wired headset.
Media played on device can now be heard while using a Bluetooth® headset.

Phone Stability
Reduced occurrence of random power cycles, including automatic power ups after power downs.
Improved phone stability when connected to a Bluetooth® headset or HDMI cable.
Corrected errors that required battery removal to recover from a frozen screen.

Camera
Improved the camera's auto focus capabilities to reduce the shutter response time and enhance the quality of captured imagery.

Lapdock
Improved performance and stability of webtop experience when using a Lapdock.
Reduced instances where display would turn off during use.
Reduced frequency of the "Low Memory" warning message.

Media
Ringtones purchased from the Verizon media store can now be saved to the device.

Phone Calls
Lowered volume on the "Low Battery" alert tone while user is on a call.

Apps and Widgets
Fixed errors to ensure contacts widget places calls to the appropriate contacts.
Improved reliability of Messaging app to display the latest contact information.
Apps can now be launched from the recent app group.
Corrected issue that removed shortcut to an app after it had been moved to the SD card.


Additional Information There is no charge for this upgrade other than the usual data connection charges. Subject to change
without notice. If you have difficulty with this upgrade, visit us at www.motorola.com/mydroidbionic

Certain features, services and applications are network dependent and may not be available in all areas; additional terms, conditions and/or charges may apply. Specific functionality and features with each software version of Android may vary. Contact your service provider for details.

MOTOROLA and the Stylized M Logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of Motorola Trademark Holdings, LLC. The Bluetooth trademarks are owned by their proprietor and used under license. Google is a trademark of Google, Inc. All other product and service names are the property of their respective owners. ©2011 Motorola Mobility Inc. All rights reserved. DROID is a trademark of Lucasfilm Ltd. and its related companies. Used under license.


----------



## bizdiddy (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone receive the OTA today as a part of the soak test and keep root by using the previously released forever root method?


----------

